# Is it safe to get carpets cleaned when you live with a tiel?mmmm



## tielwoman (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi everyone
Since my Zephyr has been sick with infection I have been thinking about how I can eliminate more germs/toxins from his environment. He spends alot of time out of his cage and walking around on the lounge room carpet which he pecks as he goes, obviously he is foraging. This means he might be touching the carpet with his tongue. So I thought it might be good to get the carpet professionally cleaned, however I'm not sure about the chemicals they use. I've done a bit of research and most companies don't say exactly what chemicals are involved. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about whether carpet cleaning would be safe, especially given that he walks and forages on it.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

In any case, I wouldn't do anything with carpet cleaning until Zephyr is well again and has had some period of good health. Daily vacuuming should remove any bits of dirt, etc., that he might otherwise pick up during his foraging. Even with daily vacuuming foraging on the floor isn't really safe though, anyone could track anything onto the carpet and Zephyr will find it before you do. Then there's things like meds or vitamins that can be dropped which are attractive and deadly to birds.
While there is no harm in asking what chemicals are used in the cleaning process, I wouldn't take any chances even if they claim to use 'pet safe' or 'bird safe' products. (Whomever you speak to might just might give you the wrong info.) There are household cleaners you can buy yourself that are bad for birds - commercial cleaners have access to even more potent chemicals.
Remove Zephyr from the building until the carpet is dry and the living space is thoroughly aired out after the cleaning. Birds are sensitive to all kinds of fumes. It might be inconvenient but it's the only way to effectively protect him.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

I agree with Tielbob, you should wait until your bird is better to clean the carpets, and that in general you should keep him off the carpet. Who knows what unseen germs, etc. get tracked in? When you do clean the carpet you should leave the house with your bird. I use Chem Dry. The Chem stands for chemistry, not chemical. They say it is completely non toxic, but who really knows. I like it because there is no smell and it dries very fast, esp. If it's warm. I bring my birds back home after about 5 1/2 hours after they start the cleaning. I haven't had any problems. Is Zephyr doing better?


----------



## tielwoman (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks so much for your comments. I definitely won't do anything to the carpet until Zephyr is completely well again. This whole think has just got me thinking alot about how I could do better for him in the future, especially regarding eliminating potential sources of infection because there's always room for improvement I think. And I just got thinking about germs in the carpet, hence wondering about carpet cleaning and maybe keeping shoes outside. I always go to great lengths to avoid exposing him to any fumes so wont consider having him in the house during any cleaning process. And I certainly don't trust people who say there are no nasty chemicals in their products. If in doubt I err on the side of caution. So this will require thorough research before I take any action and maybe I will end up deciding its not worth the risk.

Zephyr seems to be doing ok at the moment. His morning weight was back into the 90's. It hasn't increased much since then, but I'm hoping he will have another good meal tonight which seems to be when he's eating the most. 

Thanks again. I'm really enjoying the forum.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I agree with tielbob and Bird Crazy. We had our carpets cleaned and I sat outside with Kiwi the entire time that day until the carpets dried. I didn't want to her be exposed to any fumes. I also don't let Kiwi on the carpet if I can help it because of the germs on there that vacuuming can't get up. Like tielbob said, my 'tiel is the same way. She'll pick at every thing on the carpet as soon as I set her down, which is dangerous.

I've read that the most important thing is to wash your hands and keep them away from your saliva while handling them. That cuts off a lot of access birds have to germs. 

Some people like to use Steam Vacuums like Bissel or Hoover to get rid of dirt and germs from their carpet without chemicals. You just have to be careful that you don't overdo it and soak the carpet and flooring if you do it yourself. I hear that happens and it can be expensive to replace then.


----------



## tielwoman (Oct 4, 2014)

_I've read that the most important thing is to wash your hands and keep them away from your saliva while handling them. That cuts off a lot of access birds have to germs._ 

_Some people like to use Steam Vacuums to get rid of dirt and germs from their carpet without chemicals._

Thanks Kiwi, thats helpful. I will look into a professional steam clean (no chemicals) at some stage in the future.


----------

